# Невролог-восстановитель



## Алексей Л (10 Мар 2014)

Приветствую всех!
Симптомы перечисляемые в данной ветке форума (синдром позвоночной артерии) совпадают в большинстве случаев с моими, но как ни странно, хочу задать вопрос не по ним, а по некой разновидности врачей с ними работающих.

Началось всё с начавшихся панических атак сопровождающихся рвотой (НЕ ТОШНОТОЙ) и активизацией желудочно-кишечного тракта. Приступ паники и тут же рези в животе, рвота, газовыделение. Рвота сразу же приносит облегчение.
Знакомый порекомендовал врача. Попал я к нему месяца через три, потому как тот находится в постоянных командировках. На первой встрече он осмотрел мне спину, несколько раз коснулся её в разных местах и сказал, что всё понятно. Взял 500 руб и сказал, что со мной нужно работать и если я согласен, нужно прийти завтра и ещё дней 8-10.
Я был ошарашен. 500 руб. за 3 минуты!
Я как-бы согласился, но ушёл в больших сомнениях. Встреча произошла примерно в 13.00, а уже к 18.00 спина дала о себе знать так, что чуть не выл. Но ведь он только несколько раз прикоснулся!
Хотя это сейчас я пишу о враче, а тогда я боли в спине никак с ним не связывал, тем более, что спина до этого не болела.
В общем отходил я положенный срок. Все действия невролога-восстановителя (так он назвался) были похожи на действия обычного массажиста, но после обычного массажа мышечный эффект (боль) наступает сразу, а в этом случае только через несколько часов, вечером и перед сном. Обычный массаж длится не менее 10-15 минут, а эта процедура не более 2-3х минут. И вечерний отходняк очень впечатляющий своим дискомфортом.
Но вот уже три месяца, как живу спокойно.
Некоторая тревожность и головные боли возникают только на затяжные осадки, но паники уже нет, только тревожность. Доктор уехал. В нашем городе он появляется раз или два в году без особого предупреждения. Рекламу не даёт. Даже на двери кабинета нет вывески с именем и специализацией. Ничего о нём не знаю, т.к. не говорит. Сказал только, что основное его место работы в Москве. На фразу "массажист" заметно обижается.
Может ли кто-нибудь из уважаемых докторов присутствующих здесь прокомментировать произошедшее со мной. Что за неврологи-восстановители? Яндекс с Гуглом рассмеялись мне в лицо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Мар 2014)

Вы, Алексей, стали жертвой проходимца!


----------



## Алексей Л (11 Мар 2014)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Вы, Алексей, стали жертвой проходимца!



Я конечно изложил случай вкратце, но.....
Проходимцы дают рекламу.
После них проблемы не уходят.
Другое дело, Вы ведь можете быть просто не в курсе.
Я хочу просто узнать, известны ли подобные специалисты кому-либо? Может кто хотя бы слышал что-то подобное. Просто страшновато как-то. Надолго ли эффект?


----------



## егор 1 (11 Мар 2014)

Алексей Л написал(а):


> Просто страшновато как-то. Надолго ли эффект?



Чудес не бывает. Вы сами рассудите логически. Заболели Вы не в одночасье. Это длительный процесс изменений в организме, который привел в конце концов Вас к болезни. А вылечится Вы хотите за 10 сеансов по 3 минуты. Если бы все было так просто. Нет "волшебной таблетки" или "волшебной точки" которую выпил/нажал и все прошло. Процесс восстановления длительный. В данном случае скорее всего у Вас эффект плацебо. Что тоже не плохо.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Мар 2014)

Алексей Л написал(а):


> прокомментировать произошедшее со мной.


Всё просто, человек Вам помог, Вас возмутило то, что он брал деньги за свою работу и вместо того, чтобы радоваться полученному результату, Вы решили его препарировать.


----------



## Алексей Л (11 Мар 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Всё просто, человек Вам помог, Вас возмутило то, что он брал деньги за свою работу и вместо того, чтобы радоваться полученному результату, Вы решили его препарировать.


Видите, Игорь, какой Вы ловкий!? Как наверное Вам стало хорошо от Вашей лихо закрученной формулировки.
Пожалуйста перечитайте мой первый пост внимательнее. Вопрос конкретно - что за неврологи-восстановители? Всё остальное нюансы, дабы приблизить читающих к сути.
Мне интересны ответы по существу, а не мой психоанализ в чьём-либо исполнении.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Мар 2014)

Алексей Л написал(а):


> Вопрос конкретно - что за неврологи-восстановители?


Мало ли как себя человек называет))) Ведь важен результат, а не название. Чем название невролог-восстановитель хуже гомеопата или остеопата? И то, и другое, и третье не поддается логическому анализу, или объяснению.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (11 Мар 2014)

Алексей Л написал(а):


> Вопрос конкретно - что за неврологи-восстановители?


Официально таковых в природе быть не должно. Есть невропатологи, есть мануальные терапевты и в скорости скорее всего появятся остеопаты. Судя по скудному описанию работы Вашего целителя, это скоре всего недоученный хиропракт - надомник. 2 - 3 минуты - это безусловно профанация. Но Вам и это помогло. Значит, проблема была на поверхности и надо радоваться, что так обошлось. Все остальное просто. Не имея лицензии, а возможно и сертификата, или даже диплома, доктор скрывается от компетентных товарищей. Потому и гастролирует по городам. А еще это удобно, поскольку если с каким пациентом что-то не так, то с него и взятки гладки.
Поэтому вынужден согласиться с ВВ:


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Вы, Алексей, стали жертвой проходимца!


----------



## Алексей Л (11 Мар 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Чудес не бывает. Вы сами рассудите логически. .



Согласен. Но сейчас именно логика и приводит к разрыву шаблона.
Я уже упомянул, что сначала описал всё вкратце, теперь хочу добавить.
У меня есть сын 6 лет. У него несколько раз в месяц болел живот. Это полностью повторяет мою личную историю детства. Только мои боли к 18 годам переросли в язву 12п кишки.
Я обратил внимание невролога на эту тему.
Он пощупал мой позвоночник между лопатками и надавив в определённом месте спросил - не больно ли мне?
Я ответил, что слегка больно. Тогда он мне поручил прощупать это место у сына и если тот подтвердит боль привести к нему.
Разумеется сын подтвердил боль и я привёл его к врачу. Положив его на кушетку он начал гладить рукой спину сына. Когда мы пришли домой и разделись, сын навалил в штаны сам не понимая как это произошло.
В этот вечер болей у него больше не было. Затем я водил его ещё четыре раза как и предписал нам врач.
Вот уже три месяца как сын не ноет от болей в животе.
Врач объяснил, что у нас одно и тоже место в позвоночнике одинаково деформировано и если бы в моём детстве нашёлся нормальный доктор, то он легко бы мог поставить мне всё на место и мне не пришлось бы всю жизнь сидеть на диетах, комисоваться из армии, в которой я очень хотел служить.

Я знаю о плацебо. Но я и наблюдаю реальность.
Да, у меня остались головные боли в затылке в дни затяжных осадков без ветра. Если есть и дождь и ветер, то всё нормально. И у сына в эти дни бывает рвота, но без тошноты. В дни с высоким давлением мы чувствуем себя прекрасно. Короче всё и просто и сложно.
Есть ещё один нюанс о котором я не хотел сначала писать.
До всего этого лечения я легко подтягивался 10-12 раз. Теперь я могу подтянуться едва ли раз пять.
Товарищ, с которым я ходил к доктору, не может поднять гантели, которые раньше таскал довольно-таки легко.
В общем много интересного, непонятного и тревожащего, что и заставляет искать ответы на мучающие меня вопросы. Вот и вчера, в день моего первого поста, на улице весь день сумрачно и дождливо и моё состояние довольно-таки скверное, вот и набрёл на Ваш форум.



Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> 2 - 3 минуты - это безусловно профанация.
> Поэтому вынужден согласиться с ВВ:



Вот и я вроде вынужден согласиться, но.....
Это НО постоянно висит передо мной.
Врач мне конкретно заявил, что он дипломированный невролог, только функции у него более расширенные.

В общем буду ловить его в следующий раз. Постараюсь узнать побольше.


----------



## егор 1 (11 Мар 2014)

Алексей Л написал(а):


> Вот уже три месяца как сын не ноет от болей в животе.
> Врач объяснил, что у нас одно и тоже место в позвоночнике одинаково деформировано и если бы в моём детстве нашёлся нормальный доктор, то он легко бы мог поставить мне всё на место и мне не пришлось бы всю жизнь сидеть на диетах, комисоваться из армии, в которой я очень хотел служить.



Почему Вас это удивляет? У ребенка поправить все гораздо легче. Позвоночник - это столб жизни, если он находится в "нормальном" состоянии, то и все внутренние системы функционируют правильно, если биомеханика позвоночника нарушена, конечно это скажется и на работе внутренних органов.


----------



## Алексей Л (11 Мар 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Мало ли как себя человек называет))) Ведь важен результат, а не название. Чем название невролог-восстановитель хуже гомеопата или остеопата? И то, и другое, и третье не поддается логическому анализу, или объяснению.



Наверное мне нужно узнать больше о гомеопатах и остеопатах (раз уж Вы говорите, что они так же логически не объяснимы). Отсутствие какой-либо информации об этом в моей голове, разумеется рвёт шаблон там, где Вам имеющим с этим дело постоянно не заметно ничего нетривиального.
Я уверен, что именно так люди придумали богов. 
Чем больше картина мира у человека, тем меньше желания свалить всё на бога.



егор 1 написал(а):


> Почему Вас это удивляет?



Меня удивляет не это. 
Он сделал это.
Так он проходимец или нет?

Небыло никакого массажа типа "рельсы, рельсы, шпалы, шпалы", не было никаких тайских штучек.
Он просто ТЁР мне спину в непосредственной близости от позвоночника, причём в его движениях присутствовала еле заметная вибрация как у переутомившегося или алкоголика. Тёр не по всему позвоночнику, а в отдельных областях - у поясницы, у лопаток и шеи.
Я уходит от него не замученным. Через 10 минут кожа спины уже и не помнила, что её недавно тёрли, зато вечером начинался ПРИХОД. Болело так, как будто меня лопатой отходили по спине.


----------



## егор 1 (11 Мар 2014)

Алексей Л написал(а):


> Но сейчас именно логика и приводит к разрыву шаблона.



Да нет никаких шаблонов. Есть законы, которым подчиняются все живые существа, хотим мы этого или нет. Просто Ваш случай, к счастью, не такой "запущенный", как у многих на этом форуме. И Вам помогли несложные манипуляции, так тоже бывает, в легких случаях, очень часто вообще ничего делать не надо и все проходит само собой. Второй вариант - плацебо - оно тоже существует. Ну полегчало, и слава Богу, от чего - это уже не так и важно. 
 Поверьте, подобных "фокусов" - болит - нажали - не болит, слабое мышечное звено - нажали на "точку" - стало сильным и наоборот, у тех же кинезиологов - очень много - могут так "удивить", что долго "под впечатлением" еще останетесь. Но на практике все это помогает быстро только тогда, когда все не очень плохо. Когда случай не простой - и лечение не простое и долгое.


----------



## Алексей Л (11 Мар 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> Да нет никаких шаблонов. Есть законы, которым подчиняются все живые существа, хотим мы этого или нет. Просто Ваш случай, к счастью, не такой "запущенный", как у многих на этом форуме. И Вам помогли несложные манипуляции, так тоже бывает, в легких случаях, очень часто вообще ничего делать не надо и все проходит само собой. Второй вариант - плацебо - оно тоже существует. Ну полегчало, и слава Богу, от чего - это уже не так и важно.
> Поверьте, подобных "фокусов" - болит - нажали - не болит, слабое мышечное звено - нажали на "точку" - стало сильным и наоборот, у тех же кинезиологов - очень много - могут так "удивить", что долго "под впечатлением" еще останетесь. Но на практике все это помогает быстро только тогда, когда все не очень плохо. Когда случай не простой - и лечение не простое и долгое.



Наверное да.
Я вообще никогда не интересовался медициной и в этом отношении ноль. Но сам по себе не могу пройти мимо непонятного. Я всегда считал, что у меня больной желудок, пока мне этот врач не сказал, что больного желудка не бывает, ровно как и такой болезни как гипертония.
Точнее они конечно же бывают, но это не болезни сами по себе, а всего лишь следствие других проблем, в центре которых находится позвоночник. Желудок гвозди может переваривать и если его специально ядами не травить, то никакая пища в неправильном порядке принятая его не испортит.
Я (с дуру или нет) купил профилактор Евминова, на что он (врач) только поулыбался, ничего конкретно не сказав ни за, ни против.
Почти 40 лет мне не нужны были ни врачи ни лекарства, пока не проняло. А паническая атака (особенно впервые), это Вам не грибы собирать. Вы бы только знали, что мне только не навыписывали. А гастроэнтеролог тянул деньги как пылесос, то опущеный живот, то какой-то солярис.
Создаётся впечатление, что всё они знают изначально, но не могут позволить клиенту уйти к другому врачу.
Я реально думал, что вот-вот и крякну нафиг!
Когда я попал к этому неврологу, ни о каком плацебо и речи быть не могло. На тот момент доверия не было ни малейшего, просто тупая обречённость.
Я вообще не любитель трепаться по форумам, но на этот раз задело. Есть желание рыть и искать информацию.
Как так вышло, что нигде нет инфы, почему погода влияет на головную боль!???
Почему нет описания (хотя бы примерного) как работает тело при перепадах атм. давления!???
Что это? Это защемление нерва или сосуда? Откуда тревога и паника? Тоже нерв?
Почему у сына неконтролируемая рвота в дни с очень низким атм. давлением. Что на что там давит?
Это что, заговор какой-то не писать об этом ни строчки!?
У Евминова в брошюре нашёл некое описание, где указано какой из них за что отвечает. Но как может позвонок отвечать? Там же не он один задействован. Как понять механизм его "отвечания" и каким местом тут погода?
В общем Вы видите какой я баран во всём этом. Но и разбаранивающей информации никакой нет.


----------



## егор 1 (11 Мар 2014)

Алексей Л написал(а):


> Но и разбаранивающей информации никакой нет.


Информация есть, просто она разбросана, по "крупицам" собирать приходится.
С доской Евминова аккуратней. Вообще в 40 лет аккуратней с экспериментами, частое явление, в 40 многие решают "собой заняться" и думают, что все будет происходить как в 20, и вместо улучшения часто бывает ухудшение.


Алексей Л написал(а):


> Я всегда считал, что у меня больной желудок, пока мне этот врач не сказал, что больного желудка не бывает, ровно как и такой болезни как гипертония.
> Точнее они конечно же бывают, но это не болезни сами по себе, а всего лишь следствие других проблем, в центре которых находится позвоночник.



Я лично с этим абсолютно согласен. Но за 5 минут воздействия на "точку" проблему не решить точно.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Мар 2014)

Алексей Л написал(а):


> Чем больше картина мира у человека, тем меньше желания свалить всё на бога.


Чем больше человек начинает *вникать* в эту самую картинку мира, тем больше этого желания появляется, особенно если представить что наблюдающий, тем что созерцает, тем самым  влияет на поведение того, на что смотрит)))


Алексей Л написал(а):


> Он просто ТЁР мне спину в непосредственной близости от позвоночника, причём в его движениях присутствовала еле заметная вибрация как у переутомившегося или алкоголика. Я уходит от него не замученным. Через 10 минут кожа спины уже и не помнила, что её недавно тёрли, зато вечером начинался ПРИХОД. Болело так, как будто меня лопатой отходили по спине.


 А на беса свалить желание не появилось)))


----------



## Алексей Л (12 Мар 2014)

егор 1 написал(а):


> С доской Евминова аккуратней. Вообще в 40 лет аккуратней с экспериментами, частое явление, в 40 многие решают "собой заняться" и думают, что все будет происходить как в 20, и вместо улучшения часто бывает ухудшение.


Да, я знаю. Учусь я быстро, был бы учитель. Но в этом вопросе учителя найти трудно. 
На любых медицинских форумах друг с другом спорят очень уважаемые люди. И обвиняют друг друга в некомпетентности. Глядя на это, понимаешь, какая шняга эта современная медицина.
Я за неделю вник в очень многие вещи, но достойной информации мало. Даже Вы, написав, что информация есть, но её надо искать, не решились приоткрыть её часть здесь.
Вывод такой - либо никто ничего толком не знает на этот счёт, либо вынос подобных вещей в массы крайне нежелателен.
Доска хороша уже тем, что на ней первое время вообще ничего можно не делать, а просто лежать, поставив её под углом градусов в 30. То вверх головой, то вниз, зацепившись ногами. Затем начинать понемногу шевелиться по прилагаемой брошюре. Разумеется меня консультировал московский представитель и все предостережения описал. Но вообще заметно, что в Москве дело поставлено довольно-таки не серьёзно, просто очередное зарабатывание денег. 
Но вот, что особенно ценно! Есть у Вас в Москве некий Дмитрий Шаменков. Он меня потряс.
Таких гениальных и в тоже время простых вещей в мире очень мало. Он конечно ещё тот тип, тоже даёт замануху, а остальное уже за деньги и не малые, но мы тоже не лыком шиты.
Главное он дал верное направление на что смотреть, а тонкости оказывается были описаны ещё пару тысяч лет назад. Главное понять суть того о чём он говорит.


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Чем больше человек начинает *вникать* в эту самую картинку мира, тем больше этого желания появляется, особенно если представить что наблюдающий, тем что созерцает, тем самым  влияет на поведение того, на что смотрит)))


О! Да Вы не чураетесь квантовых изысков. А то мне показалось, что Вам всё же психоанализ ближе. 
Но под картиной мира я имел ввиду нечто другое. В моём понимании фраза "картина мира" это не то, во что нужно вникать, а то, что уже сидит в голове человека после различных вниканий. Это некая совокупность знаний, которая формирует картину мира определённого человека и пользуясь ею он описывает мир вокруг себя.
В свете сказанного мной , повторю, что ничего не зная о гомеопатах и остеопатах, деятельность которых тоже логически необъяснима, я не могу судить правильно о том, что со мной произошло, т.к. в моей картине мира нет соответствующей информации и я рискую рассуждать на уровне тех, о ком говорят - У нас на каждой кухне сидит готовый президент страны.


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> А на беса свалить желание не появилось)))


Увольте, право!
Квантовые науки только подтверждают то, о чём исподволь нудит нам наше нутро. Нет никакого добра и зла, это мы всё сами себе придумали, вот и лечимся, да только не болезни лечить надо, а придурь.


----------

